# Which Speedlights?



## mangorockfish (Mar 16, 2018)

I'm about ready to start gathering things for my "portable" studio.  I am going to be using my Mamiya 645 Supers on a tripod and off and would like some input on Speedlights, which ones to start looking for.  Can I use Nikons as my wife has a D7000 that I will use some times but mostly the 645s.  The Nikons should work with the 645s if I use all of them off camera, right?  Also, which transmitter and receivers should I look at.  All I have ever used was the old on camera "potato masher" style flashes. Thanks for any and all input.


----------



## mangorockfish (Mar 17, 2018)

Would I be better off getting a couple of Flashpoint 320s as opposed to Speedlights?  Which would be more versatile to use as a portable studio set-up?


----------



## ac12 (Mar 17, 2018)

No one perfect solution.
Each has tradeoffs.

Shoe flash vs Studio flash (pack or monolight)
Shoe Flash advantages
Shoe flashes use battery, so you are not tied to an AC outlet.  This makes them more useful in the field, where an AC outlet may not be nearby.  Note that there are portable (battery) inverters which can be used to power some studio strobes.
Valuable when I did a shoot in a park, where there was NO AC power available.

Shoe flashes are easier to pack and carry, than a studio flash.
With a dslr, and its higher ISO vs film, you do not need the power of a studio flash.

Studio flash advantages
Studio flashes have modeling lights, which I find very helpful.  I don't have to try to visualize the shadows, as I have to with shoe flashes.
Studio flashes have plenty enough power for slower film.   

Studio flashes have better heat dissipation for when you have to shoot a LOT.  With shoe flashes, you may have to rotate between 3 flashes, to allow them time to cool down.


I use the old non-TTL shoe flashes.  So I don't worry about the extra TTL contacts on the flash, cuz there are none.  I remove the TTL pins on the flashes that have them.
Vivitar 285 HV 

Nikon SB-24, with the TTL pins removed.
Sunpack ?, with the TTL pins removed.

Personally, I have both shoe and studio flashes.

I started off with and still have a shoe flash kit.  
I use this for traveling/on-site shoots.

Then I got a Speedotron Brownline studio pack kit.  
This stays at the home garage studio, as it is too much of a logistical hassle to transport.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 17, 2018)

mangorockfish said:


> Would I be better off getting a couple of Flashpoint 320s as opposed to Speedlights?  Which would be more versatile to use as a portable studio set-up?



I've recommended the Flashpoint 320M monolights to several people here on TPF, and they've done pretty well with them. Not very long ago, Adorama started making the Flashpoint monolights available with the Bowens S-type accessory mount: as close to a 'generic' studio flash accessory mount as there's ever been, I would ___definitely___ say if you get the Flashpoint monolights, go for the ones that use the Bowens-type accessory mounting lug pattern!

Personally, I think real, studio flash units work better,and easier, than speedlights do, for all types of "Studio" work. And the Flashpoint 320-level price point is very competitive! Modeling lights, ease of mounting to light stands, etc. all is in favor of the monolight. For outdoor use, look into a portable battery and sine wave inverter, like the Paul C. Buff Vagabond mini, or a unit from Innovatronix. OR---buy *a monolight model that offers a DC-powered battery option*, in addition to 110 volt AC power.


----------

